

Interested in joining my team? Read more - Chico

Hey,
I've been working on a website that will be able to replace Skype for a few features, such as video calling, calling, chatting etc. 
I also have a feature where you can meet new people, the omegle/chat roulette way, but the ability to invite someone you know into the conversation makes it better, and the fact of having a contact list makes it better, because you can stay in touch with people you meet, instead of having to ask if they have a desktop program to stay in touch, but what happens is often this:
"Do you have Skype?" No.
"MSN?" No...
Alright then bye...<p>We are using the newest Adobe's technologies that allow for p2p directly on the web, and this is what provides the best user experience for video chat, and we want to be the best with it.<p>If you're interested on this project, and hearing about future ideas I'll put on the website, and discussing about new ideas, please tell me.<p>I have a few employees to which I outsource some work, but I am the only founder, therefore the only one who is higly motivated, so having highly motivated people on my side would be huge for me.<p>Thank you!
======
mgkimsal
send me some info at mgkimsal@gmail.com

~~~
Chico
info sent.

